# Feathers by John Underhill



## DCBluesman (Sep 16, 2010)

What else can be said? Tragopan pheasant, if I remember what John said correctly. 












Feel free to give John most of the credit!


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 16, 2010)

very nicely done, Lou, but those aren't wood......:biggrin:


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 16, 2010)

There's some maple at the top of the second one!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 16, 2010)

Those a great looking pens.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Sep 16, 2010)

Very nice! He sure makes fine looking blanks!


----------



## phillywood (Sep 16, 2010)

Lou, very nice pen. I 've got one of his feathers too, I am hoping that I won't screw mine up and just do justice to a superb job John did on the blanks. Meanwhile enjoy that beauty.


----------



## JimMc7 (Sep 16, 2010)

Beautiful pens!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 16, 2010)

John, you sure did a wonderful job on those blanks, especially getting them in Lou's hands to turn:wink:. See Lou man made ain't half bad:biggrin:, you turned a real pretty resin:tongue: .....


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 16, 2010)

Jesus H Zombies those are sweet......


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 16, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## mrburls (Sep 17, 2010)

Gotta say they look real good Lou. First is my favorite. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 17, 2010)

eh, it's ok:wink:...actually it's pretty darn good.  Another beauty as always.  Thanks for sharing Lou!


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments.  John makes even me look good!


----------



## boxerman (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice pens.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 17, 2010)

LOL!  Those are beauties Lou!  Nice work!  The first one is Amherst pheasant feathers with a silver pheasant background and the second is a tragopan pheasant.  I
Lou I'm honored to have you turn them.  You got the hard part with the turning and finishing.  All I do is glue.  Again, nice job and thank!


----------

